# sensitive hearing?



## viochic (Jan 4, 2010)

So, I've posted on here a couple times so far, but I have a question I feel should go in the General Questions category, considering I have no idea where else it should go!

I live in a small one bedroom apartment with wood floors, so things are heard very easily throughout the place. Gunther is adapting well to hearing all KINDS of sounds, but there is one sound in particular I haven't tried yet. I play the violin, and usually practice in my living room (he stays in my bedroom, next room over) and I know hedgies have better smell and hearing than anything... will it hurt his ears if I play? It gets kinda loud, I hear (i'm used to it, but others have told me)so i've avoided playing here (severely cut down on practice time..) and I don't wanna practice at my apartment if it will hurt him! 

maybe if anyone has other loud things that go on for an extended period of time (2-4 hours) and have seen the effects on hedgies?

thanks!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I know as a child learning to play saxophone our family dog used to bark/hide when I was practicing. There of course was a lot of saxophone screeching involved. I can't say if it would hurt your hedgies ears or not, but maybe try putting a heavy blanket over the cage (leaving area for air flow of course) while practicing as a sound buffer? and closing the door to the bedroom.


----------



## sunshinequill (Dec 1, 2009)

I play the violin, and also have a few violin students! I practice and teach in our living room. Sometimes, I have a few hedgehogs in there, but most of my hedgies are in the family room I doubt very seriously that it will hurt your hedgehog's ears. The violin is a very soothing instrument.....even on the "big" parts, and I bet your hedgie will enjoy it! My son plays cello and the hedgehogs have never complained about that, either! So, I'd say, go for it!


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

It's good for your hedgehog to get used to the sounds that you make and the sounds of your household
My other half is deaf and the poor things have to put up with him watching the tv and he doesn't know how loud he is being :?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I actually keep a radio on in the hedgies room, so they are used to "noise". The radio is on the same timer as the lights.


----------



## gefor1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I think it matters judging on your hedgehog. My hedgehog if she is sleeping is not usually disturbed by sounds at all. In fact in the closet next to her I have a server and I also have an air purifier in the room with her and I do not think she minds it at all. I have had nights where I shut off everything and leave everything on and she does not act any different at all!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting on it, this one is from 2010 and none of the members that posted it on it before are even active anymore.


----------

